# Kandi Coco Motor



## gmdeye (Jul 1, 2019)

Does anyone have a part # or manufacturer for a Kandi Coco motor? My son inherited a Kandi Coco without a motor and he is trying to get it running. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't have any information about the Coco, but Wikipedia suggests there are two motors: the original 4kW motor and a later 6kW motor. Both would be 72V induction motors as far as I can tell.

Searching in this forum I found this thread in which the controller is identified as a Kelly KAC7275H. Kelly's user manual for the KAC-H series lists the KAC7275H's current rating at 200A continuous or 500A for 30 secs. This suggests that the controller could be capable of about 14kW continuous, so with a good battery, appropriate cabling and fusing, and some controller configuration, you aren't really restricted to the exact motor models originally specified by KandiUSA.

Other posts describe Kandi Cocos with Greatland controllers. I don't have much information about those yet.


----------

